# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Modern & Near-Future Street Tiles

## Cherno

UPDATED & EDITED 31/12/2013

Hello,

If you have any ideas for stuff that is missing, please tell me and I will try to incorporate it into the next version. I will even do custom work if you need one specific tile for your campaign, maybe with a certain marking or something.

Here's how to use the tiles:

After extracting, there is the main folder with all tiles plus the PSD file and a folder "Lights" which has copies of all tiles, only with curb lights.

All tiles follow a simple naming scheme to quickly find what you're looking for: 


First digit:
I = Straight Road
L = L-shaped Turn
T = T-crossing
X = X-crossing

Second digit:
N = Narrow street, for suburbs and side streets, alleys etc.
W = Wide street, for main roads and highways

Other keywords:

Asphalt (plain road without sidewalk)
VTOL (VTOL landing spot)
Plaza (plain sidewalk without and road or curb, as well as some decorative asphalt spots in the middle... For putting a potted plant or something in it.

I recommend first doing a basic street layout, then placing special street tiles for pedestrian crossing etc, and then adding a 3 square wide sidewalk along all roads.

Even better would be to create your city grid in your favourite graphics editing program, this way you can easily add grunge and trash etc. without having to worry about tiling issues.

Comments welcome! (Via PM or eMail: "chernoskill (at) gmx (dot) net".

Have fun building your city  :Wink: 

Cherno
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yolxl9gvzu...2_PNG.zip?dl=0

Also available as PDFs:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7f1q1aqfp3...2_PDF.zip?dl=0

[spoiler=][/spoiler]

Edit: There's also a large collection of interior floorplans available:

PNG:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g3vzvncvyg...100_1.zip?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7pthq0rc0...100_2.zip?dl=0

PDF:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sueboxejwx...DF300.zip?dl=0

[spoiler=Sample (about 10% of the included floorplans)][/spoiler]

----------


## Cherno

I'm adding a large selection of modern interior floorplans I made a while ago from Left 4 Dead assets.

----------


## Jacktannery

Cherno, these maps are great. The textures, colour schemes and lighting are all really well done, but what makes these stand out is  the shadows. Did you draw these shadows by hand or did you use some sort of computer programme to create them? In any case, good job.

----------


## ravells

Very nice indeed!!!!

----------


## Cherno

I updated the street tiles and uploaded everything to my own FTP so the links should work longer now  :Wink:

----------


## Cherno

> Cherno, these maps are great. The textures, colour schemes and lighting are all really well done, but what makes these stand out is  the shadows. Did you draw these shadows by hand or did you use some sort of computer programme to create them? In any case, good job.


Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I posted this thread in several forums but somehow forgot about this one  :Wink: 

The L4D maps were all done in a painstaking process from original game models. Every single piece of furniture, trash, etc., as well as all the textures had to be extracted manually, converted to another format, then imported to 3D Studio Max, have the corresponding textures assigned, assembled, and rendered with a top-down orthographic camera, then post-edited in Photoshop. Basically, what you see on the interior maps really exists in 3D. It had to have taken over 100 hours. Anyway, I think it looks great so I guess it was worth it  :Very Happy:  So yes, the lights were all placed manually in 3D Studio.

----------


## Cherno

All files have been re-uploaded.

----------


## sarendt

These are awesome!  Thank you very much for the effort Cherno!

----------


## BrianP

Wow.  Seriously incredible.

----------


## OtioseCur

Thank you I'm going to use these in a rifts campaign on roll20

----------


## Running Wolf

Thanks man. 

Definitely going to be getting some good use out of these.

----------


## donpaulo

wow

these are fantastic

thank you very much

----------


## Simna12

Those look amazing. I'm getting new ideas, thank you.

----------


## Richiemuenster

I know this is an old post, but compliments are never too late.  Those road textures are fantastic!

----------

